# What guitar do you keep meaning to try?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What's something that you've wanted to spend time with but havent gotten around to? 

For me it is currently a high-end jazzmaster. I've gone through some top production guitars this year, so Im not expecting to be floored - but Im open to it.

What about you?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd love to try a Parker, one of @zztomato 's builds, a Frank Brothers and something with the Evertune bridge system among others.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AND I'd love to do a refinish on a relic'd guitar, LOL.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

So many. 

But, I have never played an SG for more than a fleeting few moments, so I'd like to spend time with one. A PRS would fall under than, but I'm not sure I have _ever_ played one of those. 

I have never been a fan of off-set guitars, but I have noticed a softening lately. There was a time when I didn't like Teles... now they are in a fist fight for top place in my heart with my Les Paul. 

So many guitars, so little time.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A Strandberg. Just to see if they're as good or "meh" as people say.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Always wanted to try a Parker Fly. Not sure I've ever laid eyes on one in person.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'd love to try a Parker, one of @zztomato 's builds, a Frank Brothers and something with the Evertune bridge system among others.


If you want to come over I have a USA Fly, tele with an Evertune and one of Jeromes Strats and I drool of the Frank Bros everytime they pop up.

maybe your my real dad.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Every once in a while I wonder if I could bond with a 6120 style but I never seem to pick one up and try it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to try a pedal steel guitar.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I think I now own or have owned every guitar I've been interested in.
So, there is nothing else I can think of that I would like to try. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

National Revolver.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would like to try a 59 burst lp, if anyone wants to send me one to test out.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I had a Korean-made tele-style Parker P36 years ago. It felt weightless and was really quite nice. It even had a piezo bridge. But it was starting to make my other guitars feel cumbersome... so I chose cumbersome.

A friend of mine had one of the early Parker Flys. It was immaculately built and played beautifully. Unfortunately, it was stolen from his studio.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'd like to play these, just to feel/hear what the high price is all about.

Warwick Jack Bruce








Fodera Monarch








Dingwall Ducati


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd love to see how Custom Shop SG or LP with a Bigsby would suit my needs. However, Gibson has consistently priced themselves out of my market...which is saying something given the number of guitars I've owned.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> If you want to come over I have a USA Fly, tele with an Evertune and one of Jeromes Strats and I drool of the Frank Bros everytime they pop up.
> 
> maybe your my real dad.


Might be a bit of a drive, LOL.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I always wanted a Nik Huber Krauster II. Played one once briefly and was blown away.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I want to try a National Tricone. For electrics, nothing really at the moment, although a 58/59 Reissue LP would be interesting to see how it feels vs. my Monty.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

An American Pro II Jazzmaster is currently #1 on my buy list. The problem is that there just aren’t any availability in lefty in the colour/configuration I want. Soon my precious….

On my list for wanting to try? Definitely number one on my list is a Rickenbacher 12 string semi hollow electric. I’ve heard they exist but never physically seen one in person.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seriously, if I had really deep pockets, I'd buy a Murphy aged Les Paul, and refinish it.

Just to piss people off, LOL.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I always wanted a Nik Huber Krauster II. Played one once briefly and was blown away.


Shoulda bought the one listed here haha.

I want to try a Redwood...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And then, I'd buy a 50s Les Paul Jr, route it for a Floyd Rose and an EMG Humbucker.


Sorry, just got new glases and I'm still adjusting to them.

LMAO.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> What's something that you've wanted to spend time with but havent gotten around to?
> 
> For me it is currently a high-end jazzmaster. I've gone through some top production guitars this year, so Im not expecting to be floored - but Im open to it.
> 
> What about you?


A high end JM would be really nice to try. (There's no way I'm gonna find one in Winnipeg with the current market/production issues).

An ES-335 is on my list.

I'd also like to try a nice acoustic. Maybe a Taylor? I've always kind of avoided acoustic (I have an ok one) and I've wondered if a really nice one would be more enjoyable to play.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> An American Pro II Jazzmaster is currently #1 on my buy list. The problem is that there just aren’t any availability in lefty in the colour/configuration I want. Soon my precious….


There doesn’t seem to be any of either hand anywhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> There doesn’t seem to be any of either hand anywhere.


Theres a used silverburst in ottawa for $1800 on kijiji.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'd also like to try a nice acoustic. Maybe a Taylor? I've always kind of avoided acoustic (I have an ok one) and I've wondered if a really nice one would be more enjoyable to play.


It definitely is more enjoyable. But it's important to get the size & shape that works best for you. For instance, a dreadnought might not be for everyone even though it's the most common. (I suppose a _real_ acoustic player would have one of each 😆.)


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> It definitely is more enjoyable. But it's important to get the size & shape that works best for you. For instance, a dreadnought might not be for everyone even though it's the most common. (I suppose a _real_ acoustic player would have one of each .)


I've got a Martin OM-1. Which is was their entry level orchestral model from about a decade ago. It's very bare bones. Smaller (which is fine) and very crisp without a lot of low end. 

The thing I don't like is not having any sort of integrated pickup or preamp system so I have to rely on pop in sound hole pickups when I want to play it live. It plays fine. Just not anything really special, ya know?


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

For me it would be a Gustavsson. Read so much about the build quality and workmanship, that if given the chance I'd jump to at least try one. In my 40 years of playing guitar I've yet to even see one in person let alone have an opportunity to try. If you're going to drop that kind of money you have to be absolutely sure. Which makes it extremely unlikely I'll ever get the opportunity.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

An acoustic with the neck joint at the 12th fret instead of 14th fret


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I've got a Martin OM-1. Which is was their entry level orchestral model from about a decade ago. It's very bare bones. Smaller (which is fine) and very crisp without a lot of low end.
> 
> The thing I don't like is not having any sort of integrated pickup or preamp system so I have to rely on pop in sound hole pickups when I want to play it live. It plays fine. Just not anything really special, ya know?


I hear you. I actually tried putting a Fishman Matrix in my Larrivee and I disliked having the battery pouch inside the guitar. It kind of deadened the response. I might try a smaller solution at some point. Maybe one of these?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The thing I don't like is not having any sort of integrated pickup or preamp system so I have to rely on pop in sound hole pickups when I want to play it live.


Depends what you mean by live but my Martin guitars have KK pickups and I’ve used them in fairly large sports bars with one of them Bose PA things that I can’t remember the name of that looks like a periscope offa submarine makes a lot of volume. Worked fine real loud no big feedback problems but I think on a very loud stage environment the KK would probably start to feedback. Have some kind of a Shattin preamp cost 75 that clips my strap gives me tone and volume. Don’t really need the preamp through the Bose but I like having some kind of a volume control I can use myself. Anyway, it’s loud as fuck with just the Martin, KK, Bose combination.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd like to give a few Boucher Studio Gooses a spin as their aged/Adi Bluegrass Goose has pretty much ruined Martin shopping for me. And I could actually justify one of those. Maybe.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, maybe an offshore headless. I tried a Strandberg OS, and it wasn't love. I guess you have to do things correctly for the Endurneck to work....

Maybe a Japanese LP. But I have basically decided that I am not an LP guy.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of early jazz guitar so a 1930's Gibson L5, a Stromberg or D'Angelico New Yorker would be on my list. 😎


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I'd like to play these, just to feel/hear what the high price is all about.
> 
> Warwick Jack Bruce
> View attachment 382721
> ...


You have really good taste in instruments. Wow!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Rickenbacker 12 String would be on my list of electric guitars. On the acoustic front, the Molly Tuttle signature from Thompson Guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'd like to play these, just to feel/hear what the high price is all about.
> 
> Warwick Jack Bruce
> View attachment 382721
> ...



How about one of those weird basses Les Claypool plays?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 382770


I'm pretty sure that's photoshopped, but I also wonder how it would sound.

At one point I did try an expensive custom acoustic with a sound hole on the side, sort of directed at the player. I have to admit, it sounded awesome.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've tried 100s of guitars over the years, but I've always shied away from trying a boring old Gibson SG despite many opportunities. I think I know why: I'll probably love it and I've always disliked its looks & construction. I have enough conflict in my life, I don't need 'SG angst'.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 382770


Long scale?


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve only briefly played one, but I would like to spend some time owning a Frank Bros


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

A Jim Root Jazzmaster, the satin black model.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

StratCat said:


> Rickenbacker 12 String would be on my list of electric guitars. <snip>


When I ordered my Ric 370/12 w/ 12 saddle bridge and toaster top p'ups, it took 44 months to get it. I ordered it from Murch Music. By the time it arrived Murch was L&M, the MSRP had almost doubled, and I had no paperwork at all.

L&M honored the original price w/out question. I was offered almost double what I paid before I got to my car. It is at the same time my most loved and least played guitar. _Nothing_ else sounds like a Rickenbacker 12 string.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Paul M said:


> When I ordered my Ric 370/12 w/ 12 saddle bridge and toaster top p'ups, it took 44 months to get it. I ordered it from Murch Music. By the time it arrived Murch was L&M, the MSRP had almost doubled, and I had no paperwork at all.
> 
> L&M honored the original price w/out question. I was offered almost double what I paid before I got to my car. It is at the same time my most loved and least played guitar. _Nothing_ else sounds like a Rickenbacker 12 string.


Cool, way to go L&M. I remember when they were Murch. Is yours Mapleglo Roger McQuinn by chance?

This btw, does nothing positive for my GAS. 
Who’s idea was this thread anyway???


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I understand why not, but if @sh333 had a Nik Huber Redwood in stock, I'd probably be in a bit of a tight spot lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Long scale?


Yup, long scale two holer. My uncle Slayton had the guild commeroative outhouse edition back in Texas .. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> ...guild commemorative outhouse edition


Brilliant!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Brilliant!


Only reason I haven't sold my 1974 Ovation Balladeer 1621-4 shallow bowl that I bought new when I was in high skool is because I believe Providence intended that I would eventually need to use it as a bed pan .. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Only reason I haven't sold my 1974 Ovation Balladeer 1621-4 shallow bowl that I bought new when I was in high skool is because I believe Providence intended that I would eventually need to use it as a bed pan .. lol


If you aren't using it, you might want to reconsider and donate it to a good cause for future generations to see ...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> If you aren't using it, you might want to reconsider and donate it to a good cause for future generations to see ...
> View attachment 382834


lmao .. I'm doing my best to forget about that place.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Those Dunables look cool... 

But I'd rather try a Dover Amp or an Omega Amp right now...


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

SVL

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

StratCat said:


> Cool, way to go L&M. I remember when they were Murch. Is yours Mapleglo Roger McQuinn by chance?
> 
> This btw, does nothing positive for my GAS.
> Who’s idea was this thread anyway???


Nope. Fireglow to match George Harrison, 370 to get the 3 pickups to match McGuinn. Toastertops as a special order instead of the stock hi-gains they offered at the time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 382770


A two holer.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Never played a Rickenbacker. I don’t think it would be my thing, but I’d still love to try one.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

StratCat said:


> You have really good taste in instruments. Wow!


Tnx. Too bad my wallet doesn't.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I rented an Epiphone Wildkat just before the shut-down. First impressions were good, but I didn't get to spend a lot of time with it and really explore what it could and couldn't do. Took it back early because L&M were apparently closing up shop in the early days of Covid - they did, but only for a few days and then they were back open with curbside pick-up. 

If there is one available next half-price rental day, I would love to see if my first impression was valid. Might be the thing to scratch that P90 itch.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The gorgeous purple Gibson Goddess!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The gorgeous purple Gibson Goddess!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have never really played a Tele and would like to give it a try.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I've only ever played the lefty Frank Bros that Folkway had, and as a right handed person I'd love to spend some time with one I could really use.

Haven't touched a Rickenbacker in at least 10 years but a jet glo 330 or 360 has always been high on my GAS list. 

Would also really love to check out a Balaguer Hyperion like the one I resisted buying from @tdotrob for what felt like months. In the same vein, also curious about a Dunable R2.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

PRS... never had one in my hands.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Epiphone Professional looks like a cool guitar to play.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

BobChuck said:


> PRS... never had one in my hands.


Same here.Im always blown away by how good alot of them look.I think im scared to try because of the prices.lol
I think a baja tele would be nice next with the vneck
An SG since so many bands I like seem to use/prefer them


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TheGASisReal said:


> SVL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


it was 10 years ago today that I received my SVL. I highly recommend it.....

I would like to try a PRS or Charvel with Floyd Rose.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Always wanted to play around with an SG and yesterday I finally decided to rent one through L&M 

Another guitar I'm dying to try is a Novo Serus T and J....


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

A Fano. 

My local L&M has pretty much everything else I really wanted to try, and I am working my way through them... Couple of days ago it was a Firebird, realy liked it!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't done the music store rounds since well before the age of Covid, so I'm behind in my test driving. 

A few Godin models appeal to me like the A4 Ultra Natural Fretless bass, Passion, Session, Montreal Premier, Summit Classic. With no electric gig right now the guitars might be a hard sell on the home front, but I need the fretless bass as I'm without one for the first time in decades.

Joseph Yanuziello makes dreamy archtop acoustic I could go for.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's half-price rental day... looking to try something hollow(ish) with P90s.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The Goddess


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Grainslayer said:


> Same here.Im always blown away by how good alot of them look.I think im scared to try because of the prices.lol
> I think a baja tele would be nice next with the vneck
> An SG since so many band I like seem to use/prefer them


I take it from the other side. Most of them are AAAAAAAAAA Top and I don't like over the top finish with complex inlays/etc. I prefer those plain top, for exemple, I like Bukovac's Korina. Very simple but still a great instrument.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Well. After posting this in the acoustic section first. I'll try again.
 PRS Vernon Reid. Charvel Jake E Lee. ESP George Lynch.
I've either owned or at least tried everything else on my bucket list. These three have eluded me. I currently own number one on my bucket list, so it's unlikely I'll ever own any of these three.lol


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd like to try a mahogany charvel surfcaster. Never seen one in the wilds of Ontario though.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would also love to sit down with an Acoustasonic Tele or Jazzmaster and a good looper sometime.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

SWLABR said:


> So many.
> 
> But, I have never played an SG for more than a fleeting few moments, so I'd like to spend time with one. A PRS would fall under than, but I'm not sure I have _ever_ played one of those.
> 
> ...


With a name like SWLABR, you should definitely spend more time with an SG.

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A '50's Strat or LP. Just to see if they live up to the hype.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

markxander said:


> I've only ever played the lefty Frank Bros that Folkway had, and as a right handed person I'd love to spend some time with one I could really use.
> 
> Haven't touched a Rickenbacker in at least 10 years but a jet glo 330 or 360 has always been high on my GAS list.
> 
> Would also really love to check out a Balaguer Hyperion like the one I resisted buying from @tdotrob for what felt like months. In the same vein, also curious about a Dunable R2.


You're welcome to make the run out to Guelph at some point to have an extended test run with mine, Mark...

For me its Fender offsets. I have a soft spot for jazzmasters but really haven't spent any time playing them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Strung_Out jazzmasters can creep up on ya haha


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Strung_Out said:


> For me its Fender offsets. I have a soft spot for jazzmasters but really haven't spent any time playing them.





Budda said:


> @Strung_Out jazzmasters can creep up on ya haha


I scratched that itch during the pandemic with the first guitar I ever bought without playing - a Squier Paranormal Telemaster. It is super comfortable to play, both standing and sitting.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Budda said:


> @Strung_Out jazzmasters can creep up on ya haha


It feels like they all creep up on me this year...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Strung_Out said:


> It feels like they all creep up on me this year...


You and me both.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This reminds me my PRS McCarty should be arriving very soon. It’s been almost a year that I have been waiting for it. November 13th officially 1 year. Gotta phone L&M and check on the status of it.


----------



## Gasman (Dec 13, 2018)

Budda said:


> What's something that you've wanted to spend time with but havent gotten around to?
> 
> For me it is currently a high-end jazzmaster. I've gone through some top production guitars this year, so Im not expecting to be floored - but Im open to it.
> 
> What about you?


----------



## Gasman (Dec 13, 2018)

PRS silver sky.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I've ways wanted to try one of the old BC Rich Bich 10 string with a million switches like this...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I’ve been trying to think of a guitar I’d like to try but I got nothing. Maybe a chrome dobro, an om sized Gibson acoustic, steinburger six string. Just not curious that way. Maybe some pedals I’d like to try without buying. I’ve really got all the gear I need to put a show on ( that’s a fairly recent state of affairs, weird but good at the same time).


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd love to try a real 1957 LP goldtop. Most people lust after bursts but I've always had a thing for goldtops.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

An ES 330 ...one with P90s and one with humbuckers, 
a headless guitar, 
some expensive jazz boxes
and this Tele...
https://folkwaymusic.com/vintage-instruments/item/id.4250


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

An real Ibanez iceman!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1964 SG.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

None really. the setup and gauge of string wouldnt be to my liking so i just mind my biz and live precariously through yooze guys.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> and this Tele...
> https://folkwaymusic.com/vintage-instruments/item/id.4250


Woah, looks cool! Treat yourself with a trip to Folkway! 😉


----------

